# '06 altima, low power at low rpm, sputters p0200 code



## mduncan (Feb 14, 2016)

P0200 code, misfires and sputters sometimes stalls when foot is on brake at stop (automatic). runs really weak but after 1500 rpms it seems to be ok.

no cel light though and no specific cylinder so not sure where to start.

this also just occurred after having car in shop for new rotors and brakes/ oil change. has about 120k miles.


----------



## Please HelpMy Altima (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm having a very similar issue. It gets hard to start when warm/hot aswell.

I would start by taking your spark plugs out, looking at them, and replacing them. 
Also, look at your spark coils, they will sometimes cause if a misfire if they're starting to go faulty.
I also purchased a crank sensor, and replaced my crank sensor. It didn't fix it, so I swapped out the new one for the old one, and replaced the cam sensor with the new on (crank and cam sensor are the same part). That aswell didn't fix my issue, but it may fix yours.
As far as it happening after the brakes, I don't think they are directly related, Unless it has something to do with a vacuum line. I'm pretty sure theres a vacuum line that goes to the brake assist.

Iv basically narrowed my issue down to being a coolant leak into a cylinder in the Head Gasket. Are you loosing coolant? Or do you have water/coolant in your oil? If you do, it will be milky white, with bubbles.

Just curiouse, if the check engine light is not on, how did you get the p0200 code?


----------

